# Meerforelle in der nacht?



## Juliannn (20. April 2005)

hab mir mal überlegt nachts auf Mefo zu angeln.lohnt sich sowas überhaupt oder sollte ich es lieber gleich sein lassen.hat schon einer erfahrung in der nacht auf mefo gemacht?
würde mich über antworten freuen


Juliannn


----------



## Schweißsocke (20. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle in der nacht?*

Im Sommer ist das Nachtangeln oft die einzige Möglichkeit, überhaupt eine Meerforelle zu fangen. Kleiner schwarzer Wobbler oder dunkle buschige Fliege, und los gehts.


----------



## Juliannn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle in der nacht?*

ok danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## havkat (21. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle in der nacht?*

Moin Juliann!

Oooch, manchmal klappt datt. 

Klick


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle in der nacht?*

Hey Torsten, echt ein toller Bericht. Und voll gespickt mit nützlichen Infos.  #6 
Der Wobbler ist ja bekannt, wie ein Bunter ( schwarzer ) Hund. Was hältst du unter den genannten Bedingungen vom schwarzen Spöket in 18 oder 27 gr.? Machen die Rasseln zu viel krach? Im Frühjahr hats mit dem blau silbernen ja gut geklappt. Muß noch anfügen, daß ich noch nie im Sommer in der Nacht auf Mefo gefischt habe.


----------



## Schweißsocke (22. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle in der nacht?*

Probiers mal aus und schreib nen Bericht. Ich fürchte aber, dass zumindest der 27er Spöcket zu tief läuft. Der Trick beim Nachtangeln ist ja, dass der Wobbler so flach laufen muss, dass er von den Fischen deutlich gegen den Himmel wahrgenommen wird. Ich habe zwar auch schon auf tiefer laufende Köder Bisse gehabt, aber die Fehlbissquote steigt dann dramatisch an - offensichtlich können die Forellen den Wobbler dann nicht mehr genau orten und schießen beim Biss knapp daneben.#d
Bei den richtigen Bedingungen jagen die Fische nachts in der ersten Rinne, man kann deshalb gut auch mit leichten Ködern fischen, da keine Weitwürfe erforderlich sind.
Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man den Wobbler im Sommer bei warmem Wasser deutlich schneller einholen als im Winter, die Fische sind sehr agil, wenn sie in Jagdlaune sind, ist ein kurzer Sprint für die Forellen kein Problem. Bei schnell geführten Ködern haken sich die Fische häufig selbst - es rummst richtig in der Rute, einen Anhieb kann man sich dann sparen.#6


----------



## havkat (22. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle in der nacht?*

Moin!

Is richtich! So flach führen wie möglich.

Der Köder muss nicht unbedingt tiefschwarz sein. Ein dunkles Blau, Grün oder Kupfer tut´s auch.
Nur die, meistens weißen oder silbernen, Bäuche der Wobbler würde ich mit ´nem schwatten Edding schminken.
Von wegen Silhouette und so. 

Ich gebe dem Wobbler, wenn er auf den letzten 20m Metern reinkommt und immer flacher läuft, noch ab und zu einen "Schlag".
Nicht mit der Rute, sondern durch einen schnellen Ruck mit der Rollenkurbel.
Das lässt, besonders den Gladsax, an die Oberfläche schiessen und es gibt ein deutliches Plätscherchen.
Light Jerking oder so.
Kann ungeahnte Folgen haben...............

So! Mehr verrate ich nu aber nich!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle in der nacht?*

Ja nee Schweißsocke, ist schon klar. Natürlich muß der Köder an der Oberflächer laufen. Aber das tut der 27 gr Spöket durchaus. Jedenfalls bei mir.  :q   Ich führe ihn etwas schneller. Habe das im flachen Wasser getestet und das Spiel war sehr lebhaft. Aber dennoch denke ich, daß der 18 gr Spöket auch reichen würde.
Top ist natürlich der Gladsax in dunkel, net woa Havkat?  :q   #h


----------



## Frühaufsteher (23. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforelle in der nacht?*

Moin,
ich habe auch noch nicht nachts auf Meerforellen geangelt, wollte es aber schon immer.
April und Mai sollen ja gute Monate sein. Lohnt sich das jetzt wirklich schon oder ist es noch zu kalt? Vieleicht kann man ja mal zusammen die Nacht unsicher machen.
Wie ich gehört habe gibt es auch bestimmte Stellen wo es sich nachts besonders lohnt. Kann uns das vieleicht mal jemand verraten?


----------

